# Standing up to see picture on TV



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone know of a bracket we can buy to drop the TV about 20cm (12 in). We are currently sat on 4 pillows each to try and get a picture. 
We are seeing everything in negative unless its shot in extreme daylight. 
Its very good exercise standing up every 30 seconds to see who is talking but it would be lovely to watch a film (& soaps) and relax. 

We have a 16in Alden TV fitted in a cabinet above the fridge.

Any advice very much appreciated.

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Chris

There are several options but it would help a lot if you posted a couple of pictures so people can visualise your set-up.

I'd say you probably need to rotate it downwards a bit, rather than actually lowering it, but both are possible.

Dave


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for your prompt reply. Its rotated as down as it can be but will take a couple of photos and try to post them.

Chris


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

ebay?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Sprinta said:


> ebay?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

We used drawer runners thanks to an excellent post last summer by Wilse.

You can search for it under "project 2000 tv mount too high".

Someone will be along shortly who can post the link.

Helen


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Koppersbeat said:


> Someone will be along shortly who can post the link.
> 
> Helen


Here you go:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-880729.html#880729


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Is this what you had in mind??

http://www.novaleisure.com/ViewProduct.aspx?id=1030


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Simple and cheap (free) solution.

Stand telly on table.

Go on, you know it makes sense!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

A more expensive option would be to replace the TV with one with a better quality screen.

We suffered similar problems with a Cello flat screen, which we eventually replaced with an Avtex. 

The viewing angle on the Avtex is far superior and can be watched well to the sides or above (looking down from overcab bed) without any loss of picture quality.


Ken.


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for replies - I like the periscope idea!! but think we will go with Nicks suggestion.
Cheers

Chris


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Because I'me to tight to change to an Avtec,we currently have a Tesco Technique jobbie, and suffered the same problem as you.
Solution, shove a hand towel under telly and bungee strap it to the slide out table. It takes two seconds to get the angle right for viewing.

Dave


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Our tv cabinet is above the fridge freezer, I used the original tv table/mount, removed the table part, fitted a cheap tv bracket and fitted the whole lot to the roof of the tv cuboard, now we are able to watch tv in the lounge or in bed .....simples  
Chris


----------

